# Seriously, my eye



## Lex24 (May 29, 2008)

I made a thread earlier about a possible allergic reaction. It got so much worse. No redness at all.. but SO much PAIN in my right eye. The whole top on my eyeball feels bruised. Can this be a clogged tear duct? Trying to think what I have done differently.. lashes? too much liner in my top waterline? ARGH. Help 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Seeing a dr tomorrow.


----------



## blindpassion (May 29, 2008)

It could be a sty
and those usually go away within a couple of days
Just dont wear makeup until it goes away (LOL thats probably even more painful to imagine then the actual wound)
AND go go go go to the eye doctor 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It would be good to get it checked in case you need eye drops.
Whatever it may be, sty, infection, etc, getting it checked asap will prevent any serious damage 






 Good luck, stay positive, and don't stress! stress makes it worse.

ps. if your names actually Lex that is very cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my names Alexa but people call me Lex.


----------



## Lex24 (Jun 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_It could be a sty
and those usually go away within a couple of days
Just dont wear makeup until it goes away (LOL thats probably even more painful to imagine then the actual wound)
AND go go go go to the eye doctor 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It would be good to get it checked in case you need eye drops.
Whatever it may be, sty, infection, etc, getting it checked asap will prevent any serious damage 






 Good luck, stay positive, and don't stress! stress makes it worse.

ps. if your names actually Lex that is very cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my names Alexa but people call me Lex._

 
I LOVE THE NAME ALEXIS. If my next child is a girl, thats her name 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Went to dr. He didnt see anything. And dont you know, 2 hrs after I left the pain was gone. Waste of a 30 dollar co-pay!! Better safe then sorry. I was imagining it was an affection and if I put it off I would need surgury and a glass eye. I scare myself lol.


----------



## runninggirl05 (Jun 1, 2008)

you should def go out to the drug store and get POLYSPORIN eye drops.. u usually dont need a presription its behind the counter at the pharmacy but i wear contacts and used to get a bunch of infections and now i use that even if i feel anything goin diff with my eye.. it works wonders.. 

theres also allergy eye drops call Naphcon A its in a blue box in the eye drop section ..

good luck


----------

